# Habe zwei Weiher bekommen - was nun?



## LEXI1988 (20. April 2010)

Hallo liebe Gemeinde, |wavey:

folgendes hat sich zugetragen: Habe jetzt seit einer Woche 2 Weihern von den Opa meiner Freundin bekommen.:m
Der erste hat 20m x 15m und ungefähr eine Wassertiefe von 1,20m ( ist aber total verschlammt) und der zweite hat 
15m x 15m ( 1,40m ebenfalls total verschlammt). Also wollte die beiden Weihern ausbaggern lassen weil die mindestens mit 80cm Schlamm bedeckt sind. Der Zielfisch den ich setzen wollte wären "Zander" und halt erstmals einen guten Weißfisch bestand fang ja praktisch bei null an.. was meint ihr? Beide Weihern haben eine echt gute Wasserzufuhr.
Ebenfalls scheint die Sonne nur am Morgen und Abend auf die Weihern weil die Südseite an ein Waldstück grenzt.

Jetzt wären ein paar Tipps hilfreich um zu wissen wie ich weiter vorgehen sollte

Füge mal ein paar Fotos hinzu um sich ein genaues Bild machen zu können 


Über Antworten würde ich mich sehr freuen!


----------



## Udo561 (20. April 2010)

*AW: Habe zwei Weiher bekommen - was nun?*

Hi,
ich habe keine Ahnung von Teichwirtschaft , aber wenn dieses kleine Rinnsal deine " gute Wasserzufuhr " ist dann bezweifele ich das du da Zander halten kannst. 
Zumal von der Größe her das zum Zander nicht passt , der braucht um einiges größere Weiher damit er auch abwachsen kann.
Und bei der kleinen Fläche nützt dir auch nichts das nur morgens und abends die Sonne drauf steht , im Sommer wird das Wasser bei der geringen Tiefe einfach zu warm.
Solche Moddertümpel sind da ehr was für Karpfen und Schleien.
Aber wie schon geschrieben , ich habe keine Ahnung , ist nur meine Meinung dazu.
Gruß Udo


----------



## Professor Tinca (20. April 2010)

*AW: Habe zwei Weiher bekommen - was nun?*

Erstmal herzlich willkommen hier.|wavey:

Ausbaggern ist wohl dringend angesagt. :q

Dann ein paar Eimer Wasser einfüllen.:m

In so kleine Ententeiche würde ich keine Raubfische setzen sondern einige Karpfen.
Diese eine Weile füttern und dann wieder rausfangen.


|wavey:|wavey:|wavey:


----------



## flycharly61 (20. April 2010)

*AW: Habe zwei Weiher bekommen - was nun?*

hey lexi... also ich denke mal das 1,20-1,40m wassertiefe nicht ausreichen werden das zander überleben können. das wasser wird sich zu stark erwärmen um ausreichend sauerstoff zu bieten... also das ist meine meinung... vielleicht solltest du fische nehmen die weniger sauerstoff benötigen,z.b. karpfen und aale... mfg


----------



## Lenzibald (20. April 2010)

*AW: Habe zwei Weiher bekommen - was nun?*

Servus. Zuerst mal würde ich ausbaggern ist aber nicht grade billig vor allem wenn du den Schlamm abtransportieren lassen mußt. Würde an deiner stelle gleich ein wenig tiefer Baggern lassen wenns möglich ist so auf 3meter. Super wäre wenn du den Schlamm gleich rund um den Teich verteilen kannst. Dann zuerst gleich die Mönche in schuß bringen Bretter tauschen und so falls welche schon morsch sind den Damm rundherum kontrollieren und gegebenfalls herrichten. Das sind alle die Sachen die man super machen kann solange der Teich leer ist. Wenn du das alles erledigt hast erstmal wieder befüllen und ein zwei wochen stehen lassen. Dann Futterfische besorgen  so 50 bis 100 kilo und rein damit, wirst die erste Zeit zufüttern müssen da sich die Kleintiere ja erst mal wieder ansiedeln müssen. Das einzige was ich an meinem Teich prüfe ist die Wassertemperatur danach würde ich dann den späteren Endbesatz richten eher kalt würde ich Forellen besetzen wenn er recht warm wird eher Karpfen und Schleien. Zander würde ich mir noch überlegen da sie doch recht heikel sind. Züchten von Zandern da darfst wirklich nur sehr sehr wenige bei der Teichgröße setzen weils sonst zu Revierkämpfen kommt wenns angelaicht haben da das Männchen das Nest bewacht.
Ansonsten viel Spass mit deinen Weiher und eines sag ich die gleich es ist viel Arbeit damit verbunden aber es macht immer wieder Spass wenn man werkeln kann und die Erfolge sieht.
MfG
Lenzi
Was ich noch sagen wollte wenn die Weiher dem Opa deiner Freundin gehören sichere dich schriftlich ab falls du mal mit deiner Freundin auseinendergehst das du nicht umsonst investiert hast, sicher ist sicher.


----------



## wusel345 (20. April 2010)

*AW: Habe zwei Weiher bekommen - was nun?*

Wenn du schon ausbaggern lassen willst, wie weit liegen die beiden "Tümpel" auseinander? Eventuell kann man sie durch ausbaggern zu einem "Teich" zusammenlegen.


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (20. April 2010)

*AW: Habe zwei Weiher bekommen - was nun?*

Netter Opa!

Denke auch das ausbaggern zwar prima wäre, aber schenll ins Geld geht. Wenn Du das aber in Eigenleistung realisieren kannst sollte sich das auf jeden Fall lohnen!


----------



## Fliegenfischer95 (20. April 2010)

*AW: Habe zwei Weiher bekommen - was nun?*

vll könnt er ja nen hecht reinsetzen ?


----------



## Professor Tinca (20. April 2010)

*AW: Habe zwei Weiher bekommen - was nun?*



Fliegenfischer95 schrieb:


> vll könnt er ja nen hecht reinsetzen ?




Und was soll er da mit einem Hecht?

In jeden Teich eine Hand voll Karpfen und dann immer schön füttern.


|wavey:|wavey:|wavey:


----------



## LEXI1988 (20. April 2010)

*AW: Habe zwei Weiher bekommen - was nun?*

Danke für die schnellen Antworten.
Na ja wenn ich den ausbaggere dann haben die beiden teiche eine tiefe von rund 2m und das mit der Wasserzufuhr täuscht weil da direkt ein Bach reinfließt und der Opa von meiner freundin meinte das da frühers immer Forellen und Saiblinge drinnen waren.
Sollte man da irgendwelche Werte ermitteln wie Sauerstoff, Nitrit, Nitrat,etc
Außerdem hat ein Freund von mir ein viel kleineren Weiher und der hat auch Zander drinnen und sind nicht eingegangen und der is nur die hälfte so groß wie meiner!

Gruß alex


----------



## Klinke (20. April 2010)

*AW: Habe zwei Weiher bekommen - was nun?*

nur weil ein kerl was falsch macht brauchst du es ihm ja nicht gleichtun. sorry, aber die hälfte von deinem is nichtmal die größe von nem ordentlichen gartenteich ^^
setz dir weißfisch und paar karpfen oder schleien rein und juut is.


----------



## LEXI1988 (20. April 2010)

*AW: Habe zwei Weiher bekommen - was nun?*

1) Da muss ich mal gucken und wär des eigentlich möglich da auf 3m tiefe zu graben?
2) Und wenn ich da nur 5-6 Stück reinsetzen würde wäre des dann auch schon falsch??
Also das mit den Teiche zusammenfassen wäre viel zu viel Arbeit sie liegen zwar nicht so weit auseinander aber ich hab da einen Höhenunterschied von 3m ( auseinander liegen tuen sie  5m - 6m)
Gruß alex


----------



## ernie1973 (20. April 2010)

*AW: Habe zwei Weiher bekommen - was nun?*

Also - erstmal ausbaggern halte ich für eine gute Idee - dann Mönche reparieren und beim Wiederbefüllen auf Dichtigkeit prüfen!

Nach einiger Zeit mal Wasserwerte ermitteln, Temperatur checken und Zulauf genau ermitteln (bzw. Durchfluß).

Besetzen solltest Du erst einmal einige Weißfische und vielleicht ein paar Forellen und das Ganze mal in Ruhe 6 Monate abwarten.

Zudem solltest Du Geld in einen ordentlichen Zaun investieren und ggf. je nachdem, was und in welcher Größe Du besetzt auch Netze spannen.

Ansonsten wirst Du die Erfahrung machen, wie schnell Teiche auf wundersame Art und Weise leer werden können!

Alles in allem viel Arbeit & / oder ein teurer Spaß - aber ein Spaß kann das werden!

Glückwunsch!

Ernie


----------



## Buxte (20. April 2010)

*AW: Habe zwei Weiher bekommen - was nun?*

Vielleicht solltest du auch Tiefezonen mit einbringen, also verschiedene stellen mit verschiedener Tiefe.

Was war mit dem  zusammenlegen der Teiche?


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (20. April 2010)

*AW: Habe zwei Weiher bekommen - was nun?*

Warum soll er da nicht vier-fünf Zander einsetzen, daß geht auf jeden Fall klar!


----------



## Dirk170478 (20. April 2010)

*AW: Habe zwei Weiher bekommen - was nun?*

Da stimme ich Sten voll zu!

Bagger die Kiste aus. Und eine Tiefe von 2m ist für Zander ausreichend. Aber erst einen guten Weißfischbestand aufbauen.
Optimal sind hier Moderlieschen oder Lauben!
Die vermehren sich superschnell und werden nicht zu groß.
Außerdem ziehen sie auch Aale magisch an.

Die Idee von Ernie mit dem Zaun solltest du auch in Betracht nehmen.
Ich geb meinen Weiher jetzt aus dem Grund auf.


----------



## Ködervorkoster (20. April 2010)

*AW: Habe zwei Weiher bekommen - was nun?*

Moin !
Ich würds bei ein paar Karauschen & Schleien belassen. Die werden nicht zu groß, passen sich prima an solche Gewässer an (werden dick & rund), vermehren sich bei Krautvorkommen von allein.... und werden nicht bei Nacht & Nebel geklaut....
Alles Andere (z. B. Edelfische oder Zaun bauen) führt nur zu vermehrter Arbeit & kostet letztendlich viel Nerven & Geld.

Nimms locker, es sind halt nur kleine Teiche und keine Talsperren...

Tschöööö !


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (20. April 2010)

*AW: Habe zwei Weiher bekommen - was nun?*

Wenn in den Teichen früher immer Forellen und Saiblinge drin waren dürften die Teiche aufgrund ihrer Lage und des Wasserzulaufs recht kalt sein.

In dem Fall würde ich auch passende Fische setzen und auf Schleien, Karpfen tc eher verzichten. Kannst Du aber (wenn Du nicht zu ungeduldig bist) natürlich am besten rausfinden wenn DU den gefüllten Teich erst mal eine Saison lang beobachtest bevor Du Besatz einbringst.


----------



## LEXI1988 (20. April 2010)

*AW: Habe zwei Weiher bekommen - was nun?*

"Zudem solltest Du Geld in einen ordentlichen Zaun investieren und ggf. je nachdem, was und in welcher Größe Du besetzt auch Netze spannen.

Ansonsten wirst Du die Erfahrung machen, wie schnell Teiche auf wundersame Art und Weise leer werden können!"

Du meinst jetzt die Fischreihern?

Ich werde die jetzt auf jedenfall ausbaggern lassen und dann sehen wir mal weiter. Und kann ich da jetzt tiefer gehen oder nicht?

@buxte: Die beiden Teiche zusammenlegen und somit einen großen Weiher bzw teich zu machen! Und das mit den Tiefenzonen find ich sehr intressant meinst jetzt ne 1m-, 1,5m-, 2m-Schicht etc 

Naja ich denke auch das man da 5-6 Zander reinsetzen kann wenn ein ordentlicher Bestand von Weißfischen vorhanden ist.

Wie siehst den bei euch mit Wasserpflanzen aus sprich Seerosen oder ähnliches!

Gruß alex


----------



## Dirk170478 (20. April 2010)

*AW: Habe zwei Weiher bekommen - was nun?*

Es gibt Fischreiher, die haben Federn und es gibt Welche, die haben Haare!


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (20. April 2010)

*AW: Habe zwei Weiher bekommen - was nun?*

@Lexi

Wenn du tiefer gehen willst als ursprünglich angelegt, wirst du die Mönche samt Ablauf komplett neu bauen müssen!


----------



## LEXI1988 (20. April 2010)

*AW: Habe zwei Weiher bekommen - was nun?*

@ Sten Hagelvoll: Achso das wusste ich nicht ist aber eigentlich logisch da sonst das Wasser nicht mehr komplett ablaufen würde!

Aja ich werde jetzt erstmal mit meinen Baggerfahrer reden und dann so schnell wie möglich neue Bilder reinsetzen wenn diese ausgebaggert sind

Achso habe auch schon öfter gelesen das welche die ihre Weiher ausbaggern den Schlamm hernehmen um die Kontur des Weihers nachzuformen oder so. Aber denke mal das es bei mir wahrscheinlich viel zu viel sein wird und ich dann denn Schlamm einfach neben den Weiher verteilen muss!? Oder wie habt es ihr gemacht.

danke an alle bin echt positiv überrascht wie fix des hier mit den Antworten geht und auch das ihr hier so nett und hilfsbereit seit


----------



## 3.2.1.mein Zander (20. April 2010)

*AW: Habe zwei Weiher bekommen - was nun?*

Sollten da früher Saiblinge und Forellen in den Teichen gewesen sein gehe ich davon aus dass das Wasser von der Temperatur her eher zu kalt für Zander ist. 

Wichtig ist es auf alle Fälle vor dem Fluten alles in Ordnung zu bringen weil es danach nur noch mit größerem Aufwand zu machen ist.

*never change a winning team
*
Ich persönlich würde in einem Teich Salmoniden und im anderen ......Experimentieren......  zu halten versuchen.

Auf jedenfall hast du da eine schöne und arbeitsintensive Aufgabe vor dir. Ich wünsche dir viel Spaß dabei.


----------



## 3.2.1.mein Zander (20. April 2010)

*AW: Habe zwei Weiher bekommen - was nun?*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Es gibt Fischreiher, die haben Federn und es gibt Welche, die haben Haare!




Die bei uns sind hauptsächlich aus Richtung Osteuropa zugewandert.r.


----------



## Dirk170478 (20. April 2010)

*AW: Habe zwei Weiher bekommen - was nun?*

Zander haben gar nicht gegen kaltes Wasser!!!

Woher nimmst du dein Wissen @ 3.2.1.?


----------



## Dirk170478 (20. April 2010)

*AW: Habe zwei Weiher bekommen - was nun?*



3.2.1.mein Zander schrieb:


> Die bei uns sind aus hauptsächlich aus Richtung Osteuropa zugewandert. Wir haben da immer so Schnüre am Ufer.




Bei uns sind die glaube einheimisch!

Vor allem fischen die gerne nachts und rudelweise!!!|gr:


----------



## LEXI1988 (20. April 2010)

*AW: Habe zwei Weiher bekommen - was nun?*

Naja da ich eigentlich aus einem Kuhdorf komme und die Weihern wirklich versteckt liegen denke ich es ist nicht so schlimm ist wie vielleicht bei einen von euch!


Also irgendwie bin ich jetzt verwirrt wegen den Zandern ist kaltes Wasser jetzt gut oder schlecht?

Ja ich freu mich irgendwie schon total drauf. Man(n) braucht halt seine Aufgabe im Leben


----------



## Dirk170478 (20. April 2010)

*AW: Habe zwei Weiher bekommen - was nun?*

Ich wohne auch in nem kleinen Kaff auf dem Lande.
Trotzdem oder vielleicht auch gerade deshalb haben die Fischreiher meinen kleinen Teich gut gefunden...

Kaltes Wasser macht Zandern nichts aus.


----------



## Fliegenfischer95 (20. April 2010)

*AW: Habe zwei Weiher bekommen - was nun?*

ich kenn das auch mit den "fischreihern" die haben auch ordentlich meinen weiher lehrgemacht wie wärs mit ner selbstschussanlage ? xD


----------



## 3.2.1.mein Zander (20. April 2010)

*AW: Habe zwei Weiher bekommen - was nun?*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Zander haben gar nicht gegen kaltes Wasser!!!
> 
> Woher nimmst du dein Wissen @ 3.2.1.?



Durch meinen früheren Angelvereien. Uns wurden immer wieder kleinere Seen und Teiche zur Bewirtschaftung angeboten und die Wasserwarte haben sich diese dann angeschaut und beurteilt ob man sich den Gewässern annimmt. 
Sie waren fast immer der Meinung dass man den Bestehenden Besatz ausbauen soll. Meistens haben wir dann elektrisch ab gefischt und je nach dem mit Setzlingen besetzt. Es ist natürlich auch eine Frage was der TS für Teiche haben will, welche zum Angeln oder um Fische zu züchten. Natürlich kann man Zander in kaltes Wasser setzen dass dann durch die Temperatur in der Regel glasklar sein wird, aber ob sich dort dann Zander wohlfühlen ist die andere Sache oder Seite und das Wachstum wird sich bei zu kaltem Wasser dann in Grenzen halten. Es ist im "Normalfall" aber immer leichter sich den Gegebenheiten anzupassen als alles auf den Kopf zu stellen und zu experimentieren, da muss man sich auch entscheiden was man möchte.

Früher, so vor 15-20 Jahren war ich da sehr interessiert dran und habe weit über die normalen Arbeitsstunden hinaus in dem Bereich des Vereins mitgearbeitet, bzw. Spaß gehabt. Aber mein Wissen ist dort auch begrenzt und ich habe nie eine Ausbildung zum Wasserwart oder Fischwirt gemacht.


----------



## Dirk170478 (20. April 2010)

*AW: Habe zwei Weiher bekommen - was nun?*



Fliegenfischer95 schrieb:


> ich kenn das auch mit den "fischreihern" die haben auch ordentlich meinen weiher lehrgemacht wie wärs mit ner selbstschussanlage ? xD



Ja, man(n) bekommt schon böse Gedanken beim Thema "Fischreiher"!
Ich würde am Liebsten auch Bärenfallen aufstellen.:q

Aber stell mal vor, es tappt ein Unbeteiligter oder noch schlimmer, ein Kind da rein.

Nee, es ist schon gut, dass man sowas nicht darf!

Entweder ein Zaun oder man hat halt Glück.


@ 3.2.1.,

mein Post sollte kein Angriff gegen dich sein.
Doch mir sieht der Teich so aus, als würde der trübe, trotz relativ kaltem Wasser.
Ist bei mir ja auch so. Ich lebe im Westerwald und mein Teich hat einen Bachzulauf von einem Bach der Güteklasse 1-2.
Da kannst du Salmoniden aber auch Barschartige drin halten.
Sogar gleichzeitig!
Bei 2m Wassertiefe kannst du maximal einen 1/2 Meter tief gucken.


----------



## 3.2.1.mein Zander (20. April 2010)

*AW: Habe zwei Weiher bekommen - was nun?*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> @ 3.2.1.,
> 
> mein Post sollte kein Angriff gegen dich sein.
> Doch mir sieht der Teich so aus, als würde der trübe, trotz relativ kaltem Wasser.
> ...



Ich fühle mich nicht angegriffen und empfinde es als eine legitime Frage sich nach dem Hintergrund des Wissens eines anderen zu erkundigen. 

Aber das Thema und die Möglichkeiten sind sehr vielfältig, wo "darin halten" ein Bereich ist.


----------



## Dirk170478 (20. April 2010)

*AW: Habe zwei Weiher bekommen - was nun?*



3.2.1.mein Zander schrieb:


> Ich fühle mich nicht angegriffen und empfinde es als eine legitime Frage sich nach dem Hintergrund des Wissens eines anderen zu erkundigen.
> 
> Aber das Thema und die Möglichkeiten sind sehr vielfältig, wo "darin halten" ein Bereich ist.




:m

Dann hab ich dich richtig eingeschätzt!#6


----------



## LEXI1988 (20. April 2010)

*AW: Habe zwei Weiher bekommen - was nun?*

@MFT-Dirk:
"Doch mir sieht der Teich so aus, als würde der trübe, trotz relativ kaltem Wasser".
Du meinst jetzt meinen oder woran willste wissen das der trübe wird.
Da ich leider die Teiche noch nie angestaut gesehen hab weiß ich nicht ob der trüb oder klar werden wird.

Noch eine Frage zu den Mönchen gibts da bestimmte Stellen wo die undicht sind oder was ist gemeint mit "nachgucken ob die Mönche noch gut sind"
Eigentlich können die ja nur da undicht sein wo sie aufeinander gesteckt sind wenn ich das richtig sehe!

Habt ihr einen Steg in eurem Weiher wenn ja wie macht man so was also ich mein jetzt Holzart etc wäre dankbar über eine Info darüber 
Gruß alex


----------



## Dirk170478 (20. April 2010)

*AW: Habe zwei Weiher bekommen - was nun?*

Der Teich wird durch deine Bodenbeschaffenheit und gründelnde Fische relativ trübe werden.
Es sei denn, du bringst nach dem Ausbaggern Kies oder Splitt auf den Boden.
Und selbst dann wirst du in einem 2m tiefen Gewässer nie auf den Boden gucken können.
Wenn du sowas haben willst, dann darfst du nur Bitterlinge und Teichmuscheln setzen!

Beim Mönsch kannst du nur das untere Abflußrohr kontrollieren, ob dieses sauber ist und nicht irgend ein Viech da eingezogen ist.
Beim Damm solltest du nachschauen, ob keine Löcher von Ratten oder ähnlichen Monstern drin sind.
Aber wenn du eh ausbaggern läßt, dann nutz den Schlamm um den Damm zu erhöhen bzw. zu verstärken.
Sieht auf den Bildern aus, als wenn das problemlos ginge!


Für einen Steg nimmst du am Besten Lärche oder Douglasie.
Frag einfach mal nach groben Brettern und Balken in einem Sägewerk in deiner Nähe.


----------



## LEXI1988 (20. April 2010)

*AW: Habe zwei Weiher bekommen - was nun?*

Nein eigentlich wollte ich den schon trüb haben. Aber wie würde man jetzt einen solchen weiher sinnvoll besetzen?

Ich denke auch das man mit den Schlamm den Damm verstärken sollte bzw erhöhen weil sonst müsste man den ja eh nur entsorgen und somit wärs halt dann sinnvoll denn dafür herzunehmen

Und denn Steg dann am Boden des Weiher befestigen( Fundament oder wie macht man des).
Soll auf jeden fall halten.

Gruß alex


----------



## Dirk170478 (20. April 2010)

*AW: Habe zwei Weiher bekommen - was nun?*

Wenn du Zeit hast, dann geh das Alles ganz langsam an.

Ausbaggern, dann ordentlich kalken (mit Löschkalk) weil du eventuell im Schlamm versteckte Krankheitserreger weckst (ja, es gibt Arten die überleben Jahrzehntelang im Schlamm).

Vielleicht noch paar flache Bereiche am Rand für eine Bepflanzung vorbereiten.

Dann füllen und gucken ob der Teich überall dicht ist.
Das Wasser so um die 4 Wochen stehen lassen.
Anschließend ablassen und bepflanzen! Schilf und solche Sachen sind für Fische wie Lauben, Moderlieschen und Rotaugen wichtig.
Einmal zum ablaichen und auch um sich vor hungrigen Räubern zu verstecken.

Dann würde ich mir an deiner Stelle noch Teichmuscheln holen und diese am Boden verteilen. Schadet nie und deine Wasserqualität steigt, da die Muscheln natürliche Filter sind!

Jetzt kannst du deine Pfütze wieder voll laufen lassen und mit oben schon erwähnten Moderlieschen, Lauben, Rotaugen besetzen.
Keine Karpfen, wenn das Wasser etwas klarer bleiben soll.
Die gründeln nämlich zu viel.
Ein paar fangfähige Schleien kannst du dir aber zulegen.

Nun lass das Ganze ein Jahr in Ruhe und danach kannst du ohne Sorge ein paar Zander einbringen.

Ruhig 10-15cm Fische. Die lassen sich ganz gut transportieren.
Sag allerdings dem Fischzüchter, dass er dir Weißfische mit dabei gibt.
Zander allein machen sich durch ihre Kammschuppen im Transportbehältnis gegenseitig die Schleimhaut kaputt!


----------



## LEXI1988 (20. April 2010)

*AW: Habe zwei Weiher bekommen - was nun?*

Vielen Dank MFT Dirk ich glaube ich habe alle wichtigen Informationen beisammen und auch danke an die anderen. Ich werde euch auf den laufenden halten.

Petri und bis die Tage


----------



## LEXI1988 (8. Juni 2010)

*AW: Habe zwei Weiher bekommen - was nun?*

Hallo also es ist jetzt dann so weit am samstag werden die beiden Weihern ausgebaggert.
Jetzt meine Fragen:
1) Ich habe jetzt schon öfters gelesen das es nicht notwendig ist den Weiher nach dem ausbaggern zu kalken stimmt das oder ist das nur Gerede.
2) Ist es möglich zu den oben erwähnten Fischen noch ein paar Krebse einzubringen oder ist davon lieber abzuraten
3)Was für Pflanzen sollte ich ihn den Teich einbringen hätte da an Seerosen,Wasserpest und vielleicht an Schilf gedacht.
4) Wie siehst bei euch mit Unterständen aus für die Kleinfische?
Oder schaffen da Wasserpflanzen Abhilfe?

So viele Fragen aber ich hoffe ihr könnt sie mir beantworten

Schöne Grüße alex


----------



## Haggard (8. Juni 2010)

*AW: Habe zwei Weiher bekommen - was nun?*

Europäische Edelkrebse wären ein gute Idee , aber dann musst Du unbedingt für Versteckmöglichkeiten sorgen.
Folge mal diesem Link : http://www.hochwald-edelkrebse.de


----------



## LEXI1988 (9. Juni 2010)

*AW: Habe zwei Weiher bekommen - was nun?*

Sonst jemand einen Tipp zu den Fragen 1,3,4

Danke im Vorraus für die Antworten


----------



## Jens84 (9. Juni 2010)

*AW: Habe zwei Weiher bekommen - was nun?*

Also kalken nach dem ausbaggern ist nicht notwendig, ausser es waren vorher Parasiten(z.B. Karpfenläuse) oder andere Krankheiten im Teich.

Ich habe nach dem ausbaggern in diesem Winter auch nicht gekalkt und es ist alles paletti. Es ist schadet zwar nicht, aber notwendig ist es auch nicht.

Mit Wasserpflanzen würde ich erstmal abwarten was wieder zum vorschein kommt wenn wieder bespannt ist.

Eingebracht sind sie schneller als wieder raus.

Die kleinen Fische finden schon was zum verstecken.

Grüße


----------



## LEXI1988 (14. Juni 2010)

*AW: Habe zwei Weiher bekommen - was nun?*

Hallo liebe Gemeinde hier wie besprochen die Fotos von den ausgebaggerten Teichen.:vik:
Naja muss schon noch ein bisschen was dran gemacht werden.
Und noch ne Frage hätte gedacht das ich bei den Mönchen einfach einen KG-Bogen und so 30-40cm lange Rohre nimm und an das Abflussrohr anstecke um den Teich anzustauen und vielleicht die erste Reihe vom Mönch noch mit Brettern vorsichtshalber absichere?|kopfkrat
Ich hab des jetzt schon öfters gesehen und find des eigentlich ned schlecht!
Anregungen und Ideen sind gerne erwünschst!
Grüße alex


----------



## .Sebastian. (14. Juni 2010)

*AW: Habe zwei Weiher bekommen - was nun?*

Also von Wasserpest würde ich abraten, wenn- dadurch dass dein Wasser klar ist bzw dein Teich flach ist- viel Sonnentrahlung den Teich durchdringt, dann wächst die Wasserpest im Nu, und dein Teich ist zu.. ma abgesehen davon, dass sie keine heimische Pflanzenart ist. Pflanze lieber wenig als zu viel, bei der Teichgröße verlandet dein Weiher sicher schnell bei zu starkem Pflanzenbewuchs!
Edelkrebse bspw brauchen sehr spezifische Bedingungen, denke ein schlammiger teich, oder ein zur Verschlammung neigender Teich ist da nicht besonders günstig


----------



## LEXI1988 (28. Juni 2010)

*AW: Habe zwei Weiher bekommen - was nun?*

Hallo Leute,
hab jetzt die Weihern angestaut mit zwei Brettern und dazwischen so ne schlamm-lehm-sägespänemischung.
Bei einem klappt das jetzt wunderbar aber bei den anderen spritzt das Wasser zwischen den Steinen durch obwohl ich die kompletten Steine neu gesetzt habe und mit Flexkleber verbunden wurden und darüberhinaus habe ich außen an den Steinen noch eine Wassersperrschicht ( ist eine Art Kleber zum Streichen zum Abdichten) angebracht. Habe den jetzt Weiher nochmal ausgelassen und wollte fragen wie ich weiter vorgehen sollte.
Könnte es vielleicht an den Brettern liegen?
Freue mich über schnelle Antworten
Mit freundlichen Grüßen LEXI


----------



## Losthighway (30. Juni 2010)

*AW: Habe zwei Weiher bekommen - was nun?*

Schau mal hier: http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=54891
vielleicht hilft dir das weiter


----------



## LEXI1988 (5. Juli 2010)

*AW: Habe zwei Weiher bekommen - was nun?*

So hallo zusammen,
das mit den Anstauen klappt jetzt so weit und die beiden Weiher sind  absolut dicht. Danke nochmal an Losthighway.
So jetzt meine Frage:
Denke jetzt über den Besatz nach:
Der erste Weiher hat eine (gute) Wasserzufuhr(4000l/h) und nach den Opa  meiner Freundin war dieser immer mit Forellen gefüllt. Also hab ich  jetzt beschlossen auch wieder Forellen einzusetzen nur wieviel kann ich  setzten und kann ich dort dann auch Weißfische und Krebse mit  einbringen? 
Und beim anderen bin ich mir noch unschlüssig hat nicht die beste  Wasserzufuhr also eher sauerstoffarm denke mal so wie MTF-Dirk geschrieben hat mit Weißfischbestand und dann evtl paar Zander!
Naja im großen und ganzen bin ich soweit zufrieden
Werde mal die Tage ein paar Bilder reinsetzen!
Danke im Vorraus


----------



## C.K. (6. Juli 2010)

*AW: Habe zwei Weiher bekommen - was nun?*

Nutze den zweiten Teich um Futterfische für die Forellen zu züchten. Moderlieschen und ein paar Weißfische rein, den Rest bringt die Zeit. Spart eine Menge Futterkosten.


----------



## LEXI1988 (12. Juli 2010)

*AW: Habe zwei Weiher bekommen - Zwischenstand*

So hier mal wie versprochen ein kleines Update der beiden Weihern.:m:m:m
So jetzt erst mal kucken ob alles dicht ist und dann paar Fische einsetzen.
Naja alles in allem macht des echt spaß ein bisschen zu werkeln und ich halte euch auf den laufenden.
Nur so am Rande wieviel Forellen kann man den eingentlich setzen also von der Menge her.
Grüße alex


----------



## lonesome (12. Juli 2010)

*AW: Habe zwei Weiher bekommen - was nun?*

*      Habe zwei Weiher bekommen - was nun?


erstmal nen ordentliches bierchen auf!!! :vik:

sehr schön! zum neidisch werden 
*


----------



## flasha (12. Juli 2010)

*AW: Habe zwei Weiher bekommen - was nun?*

Klasse Teiche. Da wird man echt neidisch. Wohne wirklich in der falschen Ecke. Hier wird nur alles zugebaut aber Teiche?! Die sind wirklich rar ^^


----------



## lonesome (12. Juli 2010)

*AW: Habe zwei Weiher bekommen - was nun?*



flasha schrieb:


> Hier wird nur alles zugebaut aber Teiche?! Die sind wirklich rar ^^


hier sind das laubenkolonien die reiherimbisse mit koiwurst bieten :vik:


----------



## lollo_svo (16. Juli 2010)

*AW: Habe zwei Weiher bekommen - was nun?*

wollt hier mal fragen was ihr dazu sagt! hier ist ja anscheindend der richtige block! 

ich will meinen weier/see mit zandern und barsch besetzen. im see sind karpfen, schleien, rotfedern und forellen. Alles natürlicher bestand ohne einsetzen. Fischen auch nur zu dritt! wollten jetzt was ausprobieren mit zander.
details zum see: -Wassertiefe ca 3-3,5 m
                      - guter Fischbestand
                       -schattig mit leichtem licht
                      -er ist ca 2 ha groß
- viele planzen
                      - sehr närstoffreich und 
                        sauerstoffreich
                      - am rand kies             
                      - in der mitte schlammig
                      - bacheinlauf (sehr sauber)
                      - wehr am ende vom see

also über jeden tip, tricks und erfahrungen würde ich mich freuen. soll im spätherbst losgehen.
danke schon im vorraus!

lg lorenz


----------



## Allerfischer (16. Juli 2010)

*AW: Habe zwei Weiher bekommen - was nun?*

Schlag die Idee mit den Barschen mal wieder aus dem Kopf. Die kommen von alleine.
Wenn der See wirklich so groß ist..dann kannste Zander ja mal probieren.


----------



## lollo_svo (16. Juli 2010)

*AW: Habe zwei Weiher bekommen - was nun?*



Allerfischer schrieb:


> Schlag die Idee mit den Barschen mal wieder aus dem Kopf. Die kommen von alleine.
> Wenn der See wirklich so groß ist..dann kannste Zander ja mal probieren.



haben den see jetzt scho 11 jahre und keinen barsch gesehen geschweige denn gefangen! wollt ihn als futterfisch fürn zander und natürlich zum angeln reinsetzen!


----------



## Allerfischer (16. Juli 2010)

*AW: Habe zwei Weiher bekommen - was nun?*

Als Futterfisch für Zander sind Ukeleien (Lauben) besser geeignet.
Vielleicht auch Gründlinge oder einfach Rotfedern/augen.

Das dort kein Barsch drin ist kann ich nicht glauben. 
Aber wenn du Raubfische einsetzen möchtest, muss auch genügend Futterfisch da sein.


----------



## zander-ralf (16. Juli 2010)

*AW: Habe zwei Weiher bekommen - was nun?*

Es ist recht unwahrscheinlich, dass in einem großen Teich (2ha), der älter als 11 Jahre ist kein Raubfischbestand ist.
Habt Ihr denn schon mal gezielt auf Raubfisch geangelt?
Bei 20.000m² Wasserfläche kannst Du natürlich Barsche und Zander einsetzen. Gründlinge und Rotfedern sind natürlich eine gute Kombination.
Den Kollegen mit seinen beiden "Bombentrichtern" würde ich wirklich nur eine Hand voll Salmoniden empfehlen (wenn es denn unbedingt sein soll). Artgerecht ist das nicht!
Die Tümpel scheinen mir eher etwas für Bitterlinge und Karauschen zu sein. Ohne Opa zu nahe treten zu wollen: Forellengewässer sehen anders aus!


----------



## lollo_svo (16. Juli 2010)

*AW: Habe zwei Weiher bekommen - was nun?*

es sind nur bachforellen in guten mengen enthalten und ein waller(aber der ist beim letzten karpfen besatzt ca 20 stk) mit reingeflogen! haben ihn noch nicht gefangen, vielleicht hat er es nicht geschafft! haben schon gezielt gefischt aber es ist echt nichts drin! man sieht nichts räubern oder am ufer stehen! der weiher ist zum letzten mal vor ca 20 jahren elektrisch abgefischt worden aber da war auch schon nichts drin! seitdem wird nichts mehr gemacht! also volle ruhe! es sind viele enten da aber trotzdem kein raubfisch! hab bissher echt niemanden gefunden der lauben, barsche, zander in meiner nähe hat! wohne in bayern und wenn jemand ne fischzucht empfehlen kann bitte mitteilen! in welcher größe sollte man einsetzten wenn man einen natürlichen bestand bekommen will? will nicht einsetzen und alles wieder rausfangen! 

lg lorenz


----------



## zander-ralf (16. Juli 2010)

*AW: Habe zwei Weiher bekommen - was nun?*

Moin Lorenz,
hast du Bilder vom Teich?
Ich kann mir echt nicht vorstellen, dass nicht mindestens Barsche auf natürlichem Wege hineingekommen sind.
Wenn wirklich noch nichts an Raubfisch, ausser dem Wels, vorhanden ist kann das Gewässer schon 20 Zander (30cm) vertragen. Es sollten dann natürlich auch reichlich junge Weißfische vorhanden sein. Du kannst dann davon ausgehen, dass etwas 1/3 der Zander gut durchkommen.
Wenn sie gut gedeihen und es werden welche entnommen, kannst Du für die entnommenen Zander pro/Jahr 2 Stck nachsetzen.
Das variiert natürlich von Gewässer zu Gewässer und kann nur ein Richtwert sein.
Deshalb wären ein paar Bilder gut. Ich habe mich damit auch mal eine ganze Zeit beschäftigt und mein Bruder und ich hatten 6 Teiche (bis 3ha) südlich von Wildeshausen (Oldenburg) mit Wasserzufuhr aus der Hunte. 
Wir hatten aber hauptsächlich Aal, Stör, Zander, Karpfen und Schleien drin. Es gab natürlich auch einen riesigen Weissfischbestand. Die Aale und Zander sahen dem entsprechend aus (fett und gesund!). Die Teiche waren mit Überläufen (Mönche) in Reihe geschaltet.
Die Idee Salmoniden einzusetzen hatten wir schnell wieder verworfen. Es ist einfach unnatürlich und schon allein bei höheren Temperaturen muss man irgendwelche Krampfaktionen starten um das "große Verrecken" abzuwenden. Nein Danke! Ich bin Angler und kein Fischmäster.


----------



## zander-ralf (16. Juli 2010)

*AW: Habe zwei Weiher bekommen - was nun?*

Ich würde keine unterschiedlich großen Zander einsetzen. 
Wo soll der Vorteil sein?
Wenn das Gewässer echt so ist wie auf dem Bild kannst Du es locker mit 10 -12 Stören probieren. Erstens ist es ein hochinteressanter Angelfisch, ein sehr guter "Aufräumer" und recht unempfindlich.
Solange die Wasserpflanzen nicht zur echten Plage werden sollte man sie in Ruhe lassen. Ein paar Graskarpfen kann man einsetzen aber Kühe sind das auch nicht!:q
Ich habe einen großen Gartenteich, da füttere ich die Graskarpfen mit Teichlinsen. Ansonsten prügeln sie sich mit Karauschen und Rotfedern um Schwimm-Trockenfutter.
Wenn Du größere Flächen mit Seerosen und Teichlinsen bedeckt hast wuchern die Unterwasserpflanzen nicht so stark. Die Teichlinse ist eine hervorragende Schwimmpflanze. An ihren Wurzeln tummeln sich Massen von Infusorien und Wasserflöhen. Die reinste Futterkrippe für Brutfische!#6
Wenn sie Überhand nehmen, einfach abschöpfen oder eben Rotfedern und Graskarpfen futtern lassen.


----------



## hirschi (16. Juli 2010)

*AW: Habe zwei Weiher bekommen - was nun?*

@lollo_svo
Mit der Fortpflanzung dürftest du keine Probleme haben,
sofern du nicht zu viele Raubfische im Gewässer hast.

Das weiß ich aus eigener Erfahrung, da mein Vater seit 
Jahren einen kleinen Teich gepachtet hat. In ihm sind keine Raubfische, außer Barschen und vllt bald Zander. Außerdem beinhaltet er massig Karpfen (auch größere bis max. 60-70cm),
die sich auf Grund günstiger Umstände und Wasserzulauf aus einem Bach (fast Trinkwasserqualität) sehr gut vermehren. Ein paar Graskarpfen u.A. sind auch vorhanden.


----------



## lollo_svo (16. Juli 2010)

*AW: Habe zwei Weiher bekommen - was nun?*

@hirschi
ja mit der fortpflanzung hoffe ich des! raubfische sind eben keine drin! 

also störe will ich eigentlich nicht drin haben! ist nicht mein fisch! 
hat einer ne adresse von na fischzucht für mich!?!?
so raum münchen?!?

ich habe keine wasserlinsen drin! wo bekomme ich die her?
einfach wo abschöpfen und bei mir rein?? legal?


----------



## LEXI1988 (16. Juli 2010)

*AW: Habe zwei Weiher bekommen - was nun?*

Hey lollo_svo mach dir doch bitte einen eigenen Thred auf und stell die fragen da, das hier ist meiner.
Gruß alex


----------



## lollo_svo (16. Juli 2010)

*AW: Habe zwei Weiher bekommen - was nun?*

jep sorry


----------



## zander-ralf (16. Juli 2010)

*AW: Habe zwei Weiher bekommen - was nun?*

Hey Lexi, bleib mal ein wenig locker! 
Hier bekommen wir Euch doch beide "abgearbeitet".
Wenn man für jede Frage stur einen neuen Thread aufmacht hat man bald nur noch fünf Jahre alte "Totläufer".
Lollo, was spricht gegen Störe? Echte Kämpfer! Hast Du schon mal geräucherten Stör gegessen?
Ein Gedicht!


----------



## lollo_svo (17. Juli 2010)

*AW: Habe zwei Weiher bekommen - was nun?*

ja hab ich! ist echt leckter! hab mit fisch im beruf sehr viel zu tun! bin koch!
zum thema störe:
ist halt hier nicht wircklich heimisch und wollte schon so fische drin haben die auch heimisch sind! ohne jemandem nahe zu treten aber ich hab halt so ne einstellung dazu! soll jeder machen was er will, aber es sollte halt immer der fisch im vordergrund stehen und nicht der angler! das gleichgewicht sollte halt stimmen! 

gruß lollo


----------



## LEXI1988 (13. April 2011)

*AW: Habe zwei Weiher bekommen - was nun?*

So hallo Gemeinde,

jetzt ist es also so weit will meine Weihern besetzen und hab probehalber schon mal 50 Forellen in den unteren Teich gesetzt bis jetzt gibt es noch keine Ausfälle, Fische werden jeden Tag gefüttert und scheinen Munter zu sein.
Im oberen Weiher sind noch keine Fische eingesetzt es sind sehr viele Algen vorhanden weil der Weiher unglaublich klar ist--> Karpfen für die Trübung??|kopfkrat

Was könnte man den zu den Forellen noch hinzusetzen und wie sollte man den oberen besetzen.|kopfkrat
Will das nach und nach machen weil ich nicht weiß wieviel Futterfische, Karpfen der Weiher verkraften kann!
Ich weiß das wir schon mal drüber gesprochen haben aber sicher bin ich mir noch nicht?

Über Tipps und Tricks wär ich sehr erfreut.

Kleines Bild mal angefügt

Gruß alex


----------



## Bauschheimer (13. April 2011)

*AW: Habe zwei Weiher bekommen - was nun?*

Vorschlag.
Zu den Forellen einjährige Graskarpfen und Laichrotfedern
ev vielleicht auch Bitterlinge und Teichmuscheln

In den zweiten Teich würde ich zweijährige Karpfen , einjährige Zander und Lauben/ Moderlieschen einsetzen.

Wichtig ist allerdings zu wissen, wie hoch die Wassertemperatur im Sommer steigt


----------



## maxxxxl (13. April 2011)

*AW: Habe zwei Weiher bekommen - was nun?*

Ich würde Saiblinge, oder Störe bzw Tigerforellen setzen da die besonders gut kaltes Wasser vertragen oder Bachforellen


----------



## LEXI1988 (14. April 2011)

*AW: Habe zwei Weiher bekommen - was nun?*

@ Bauschheimer: In vielen Beiträgen hab ich schon gelesen das von  Graskarpfen immer abgeraten wird weil die alles grünzeugs vollständig wegfressen??? Oder könnte man 1-2 setzen? Aber für Rotferdern müssen doch eigentlich viele Pflanzen gegeben sein??

Ja für den oberen hab ich mir auch so was gedacht paar Moderlieschen/Lauben und wenn ein schöner Bestand vorhanden ist paar Zander setzten und natürlich auch ein paar Karpfen.

Danke


----------



## Bauschheimer (14. April 2011)

*AW: Habe zwei Weiher bekommen - was nun?*

Graskarpfen und Rotfedern fressen vor allem bei wärmeren Wassertemperaturen (ab ca 19°) Pflanzen, bei kälteren Werten eher tierisches Protein.Aber gerade Im Sommer ist es doch vorteilhaft, wenn das Grünzeug reduziert wird.
Zweijährige Karpfen sind schon kräftig genug, um im Wasser eine gewisse Trübung zu erzeugen, was den Zandern sehr zugute kommt.


----------



## LEXI1988 (15. April 2011)

*AW: Habe zwei Weiher bekommen - was nun?*

Ok des hört sich doch gut an.
Am Sonntag bekomm ich 15 Karpfen a´ 35 - 40cm lang und Köderfische.
Ist von Karauschen abzuraten oder spricht nichts dagegen ein paar zu setzen?

Hier mal ein paar Fotos war gestern wieder fleißig und hab Frühjahrsputz gemacht!
Kritiken und Anregungen sind erwünscht

Ist einfach so idylisch:l 


Gruß alex


----------



## Bauschheimer (15. April 2011)

*AW: Habe zwei Weiher bekommen - was nun?*

Spricht eigentlich nichts gegen Karauschen, sie können sich aber später mit den Karpfen kreuzen.


----------



## Taxidermist (15. April 2011)

*AW: Habe zwei Weiher bekommen - was nun?*



> Spricht eigentlich nichts gegen Karauschen,


Dies sehe ich ganz anders, man hat sie früher auch gern als Fischunkraut
bezeichnet!
Warum sollte man den Karpfen oder auch Schleien einen direkten Nahrungskonkurenten vor die Rüssel setzen?
Ganz im Gegensatz zu den Karpfen werden die sich fleißig vermehren,aber da der Teich ablassbar ist, hat man wenigstens die Chance die irgendwann wieder raus zu kriegen.
Schmecken tun sie auch nicht, weil sie vor Gräten nur so strotzen, höchstens durch den Wolf gedreht zu geniesen!
Wie ich finde, eine schlechte Idee Karauschen zu besetzen.

Taxidermist


----------



## Sneep (16. April 2011)

*AW: Habe zwei Weiher bekommen - was nun?*

Hallo,

bislang alles Einzelmaßnahmen, aber kein Konzept.

Bevor ich hier über Arten diskutiere, muss ich zuerst definieren welchen Seentyp ich entwickeln will.
Will ich einen klaren See mit Unterwasserpflanzen (Hecht-Schleien-Typ) kommen folgende Arten in Frage:Hecht, Schleie, Rotfeder, Karausche, Bitterling, Moderlieschen, Edelkrebs.

Auf keinen Fall Wühler wie Karpfen oder Brassen oder den Pflanzenfresser Grasfisch.

Oder gehe ich Richtung Brassen-Typ. Das sind trübe Teiche ohne Unterwasserpflanzen.
Mögliche Arten Hier: Karpfen, Brassen, Rotauge, Moderlieschen, Edelkrebs und sehr eingeschränkt aufgrund der Größe, Zander.

Bevor diese Entscheidung nicht gefallen ist, ist es sinnlos über Besatz zu sprechen. 

Sinnvollerweise beginnt man mit den kleinen Cypriniden und den Kleinfischen und lässt diese einmal ungestört ablaichen.

Im Einzelnen:

Wenn hier von Edelkrebsen abgeraten wird, weil sie so anspruchsvoll seien, so ist das nicht ganz richtig. Früher lebten sie in jedem Bach und Tümpel. Heute ist die Art in die auberen Oberläufe abgedrängt, so das der Eindruck entsteht, sie bräuchten solche kühlen sauberen Bäche.Ich muss aber vorsichtig sein, sonst hole ich mir mit Pflanzen u.A. die Krebspest ins Gewässer.

Zu den Karauschen. Die Frage Karausche oder Karpfen stellt sich nicht, da beide unterschiedliche Seen-Typen brauchen.
Mit der Schleie ergibt sich eine Konkurrenz aber viel weniger, da beide Arten in anderen Bereichen ihre Nahrung suchen. 
Die Karausche ist daher in einem Hecht-Schleien-See ein sehr geeigneter Fisch.
Wenn aber regelm. Karpfen oder Brassen besetzt werden,hat die Karausche keine Chance.

Nichteinheimische Fische wie Graser, Blauband  und Stör, sollten grundsätzlich nicht besetzt werden.  

sneep


----------



## ka-jo (16. April 2011)

*AW: Habe zwei Weiher bekommen - was nun?*

Moin LEXI1988            da die teiche nicht so weit auseinander liegen würde ich einen grossen draus machen ausbaggern aber auf böschungswinkel achten (einige bauern haben einen bagger  und freuen sich auf den boden den sie für die äcker brauchen   und dann kostet es auch nicht soviel kaffeekasse)als besatz erstmal karpfen schleie weissfisch wuensche viel spass beim ausbau


----------



## Gardenfly (16. April 2011)

*AW: Habe zwei Weiher bekommen - was nun?*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> Dies sehe ich ganz anders, man hat sie früher auch gern als Fischunkraut
> bezeichnet!
> Warum sollte man den Karpfen oder auch Schleien einen direkten Nahrungskonkurenten vor die Rüssel setzen?
> Ganz im Gegensatz zu den Karpfen werden die sich fleißig vermehren,aber da der Teich ablassbar ist, hat man wenigstens die Chance die irgendwann wieder raus zu kriegen.
> ...



Früher dachte man auch das es Hege ist in Forellenbäche alle Weissfische zu töten.
Gerade in Ostpreussen war die Karausche ein beliebter Speisefisch (dort wurden keine Karpfen gehalten)mit enormen Stückgewichten, Gräten sind eh eine Kopfsache ansonsten würde keiner den Hecht als Edelfisch ansehen und die deutlich grätenärmere Karausche als lebensunwert.


----------



## Taxidermist (16. April 2011)

*AW: Habe zwei Weiher bekommen - was nun?*

@Gardenfly, da ich vor Jahren die Gelegenheit hatte, in einem von Karauschen wimmelnden Teich zu fischen, wo man sich zuerst durch ganze Schwärme diese Fische angeln musste, bevor man die Chance auf einen Karpfenbiss hatte, habe ich mir eine Meinung zum Besatz dieser Fische gebildet!
Wohlgemerkt "meine Meinung"!
Wegen mir soll er doch diese edlen Fische besetzen,ich würde es definitiv nicht tun.

Taxidermist


----------



## maxxxxl (16. April 2011)

*AW: Habe zwei Weiher bekommen - was nun?*

Ganz ehrlich, lass diese scheis Weissfische und besetz deine wunderschönen Teiche mit Salmoniden und Stören da hast du mehr davon


----------



## feko (16. April 2011)

*AW: Habe zwei Weiher bekommen - was nun?*

Ist die Temperaturfrage denn geklärt?
gruß


----------



## Sneep (17. April 2011)

*AW: Habe zwei Weiher bekommen - was nun?*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> @Gardenfly, da ich vor Jahren die Gelegenheit hatte, in einem von Karauschen wimmelnden Teich zu fischen, wo man sich zuerst durch ganze Schwärme diese Fische angeln musste, bevor man die Chance auf einen Karpfenbiss hatte, habe ich mir eine Meinung zum Besatz dieser Fische gebildet!
> Wohlgemerkt "meine Meinung"!
> Wegen mir soll er doch diese edlen Fische besetzen,ich würde es definitiv nicht tun.
> 
> Taxidermist




Hallo,

@Taxidermist

Das hört sich für mich sehr nach Giebel an.
Massenvorkommen sind bei der Karausche eher selten. Da ca. 95% der Angler beide Arten nicht sicher unterscheiden können, ist die Chance groß, dass du zur Mehrheit gehörst.

Ich will dir deine Artenkenntnisse nicht absprechen, aber beide Arten werden teilweise gar nicht unterschieden.
Bei ca. 19 Karauschen-Fangfotos, die mir zugesandt wurden zur Bestimmung, war nicht eine Karausche dabei.Alle Fänger hatten geschworen, dass sie den Unterschied kennen.

Das macht dann skeptisch.

Wenn Karauschen und Karpfen aufeinander treffen, ist die Karausche immer 2. Sieger.
Die Art ist außerordentlich konkurrenzschwach.

SNEEP


----------



## Taxidermist (17. April 2011)

*AW: Habe zwei Weiher bekommen - was nun?*

Es kann gut sein, dass ich tatsächlich zu dieser Mehrheit gehöre und muss gestehen, dass ich mir damals über genaue Bestimmung keinen Kopp gemacht habe!

Ich würde aber dennoch, weder noch besetzen!

Taxidermist


----------



## feko (17. April 2011)

*AW: Habe zwei Weiher bekommen - was nun?*

Hallo Taxidermist,ich sehe das anderst,in meinem Gewässer habe ich gerne bedrohte Fischarten,
so tut man immer auch was für die Arterhaltung.
Man muß ja nicht immer mit dem Magen denken,
bzw wenn Wasserqualität oder Lebensraum zu einander passen,auch kombinieren.
Für Stör und Zander halte ich diese beiden Teiche zu klein.
Sollte mir glube ich nochmal den ganten thread durchlesen-


----------



## LEXI1988 (17. April 2011)

*AW: Habe zwei Weiher bekommen - was nun?*

Also ein Teich ist bzw bleibt ein Salmoniden Teich der andere wie Sneep schon gesagt hat ein Karpfen Brassen Zander Teich mit Edelkrebsen.
Heute hab ich schon mal die erwähnten Karpfen gesetzt.

Keine Ahnung wieviel Brassen ich setzten soll würde in unseren Stausee auf zwei Stunden 100 Stück mit rund 20cm fangen können?
Aber ob dies von der Menge her notwendig ist weiß ich nicht. Edelkrebse bekomm ich nächste Woche rund 15 Stück.
Also ratet ihr mir von Graskapfen ab??
Mit den Zandern will ich bis nächstes Jahr warten bis sich ein schöner Bestand an Weiß bzw Kleinfischen gebildet hat und dann vielleicht 5-8 Stück mal probieren mit einer Länge von 20-25cm 


Der untere wird nur mit Salmoniden besetzt evtl habt ihr noch ein paar Tipps was ich noch zu diesen Teichtyp hinzunehmen kann würde es da auch möglich sein paar Edelkrebse miteinzubringen, Muscheln, Bitterlinge Moderließchen??
Soviele Fragen)))
Gruß alex


----------



## troutkiller2 (17. April 2011)

*AW: Habe zwei Weiher bekommen - was nun?*

Tach Lexi,

wenn der im Sommer ein bisschen wärmer wird aber nicht für Salmoniden zu heiß also um 16-18°C herum empfehle ich dir Moderlieschen und wenn der richtig kalt bleibt dann Elritzen.
Sieht nicht nur schön aus wenn so ein großer Schwarm Kleinfische herum schwimmt sondern du brauchst evt. nicht mehr zufüttern.
Allerdings keine großen Forellen einsetzen die sind so gut wie nicht mehr von Pelletfutter umzustellen.#6


MfG
Jan


----------

